# like/review us on facebook!



## TUGBrian (Apr 24, 2017)

finally discovered a direct link to the facebook review page...so if you get some time...please review TUG itself on facebook!  While we have nearly 7000 likes and followers, we only have 35 reviews!

https://www.facebook.com/pg/TimeshareUsersGroup/reviews/?ref=page_internal


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 24, 2017)

done and done.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 27, 2019)

updated this link to the current new "recommend" page!  Just one click could make all the difference in another Timeshare owner finding TUG!

if you are on facebook and like TUG, we would love for you to at least mark that you "recommend" TUG!  this has replaced reviews for facebook businesses!

with nearly 10,000 followers and likes, we only have 100 recommendations! 

https://www.facebook.com/pg/TimeshareUsersGroup/reviews/?ref=page_internal


----------

